# Awful Conditions



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

When I moved Piper to this barn 7 months ago it was NOT this bad. When it started to go downhill I started looking for another place but didn't have a lick of luck. I had one place lined up and actually paid up front on board but they had their daughter move back home with her horses. Then I had another place lined up but after doing a thorough inspection on the property I decided against it because the fence needed major repair and they were unwilling to do it. I mean, the horses could walk right over the back fence on the property and right on to a major road. 

This is why I'm excited to move, to get my horses out of this place. I literally feel sick every time I go out there. I do all that I can but get yelled at every time I do something the BO thinks is wrong. I know I've ranted on here about it before. Like when I would clean a stall and she would tell me that she didn't want it cleaned. Or I would pick it all out and she would tell me that she wanted only the manure picked out. It's been problem after problem. Yes, the humane society has been called on her. She actually knows people who work there...... Once I move my horses I am going to try my best to help these other animals. 

Ally's stall. You can see how un-even the matts are and how much manure is in there. It is completely soaked and the horse has rashes on all four of her coronets. This is the stall she is using to put her birthing goats and mini mare in. When I try and clean it out she tells me to only take out the manure and nothing else. When I first arrived this stall looked nothing like this. The mats she uses are actually factory equipment mats. 








Bonnie's stall. Used to be the hay room when I first go there. It has not been cleaned since I had to put Piper in there. I used to clean it out. I have picked out as much as I can but she doesn't have much straw to replace the old stuff with so I've been doing what I can. 








Charlie's stall is probably the worst. It was supposed to stay empty until it was cleared. About a month after I moved Piper there she stuck the pony mare, Pixie in it. I do not know when the last time this stall was cleaned. I didn't even know she used it as a stall until she put the pony in it. The manure has gotten so high Charlie can almost touch the ceiling. Charlie gets through the fences so he spends A LOT of time in his stall. When she moved Pixie into the stall I offered to help strip it. She told me it would be a warm weather thing. That is when I started looking for another boarding place. It has been pretty warm out for a few weeks. She still hasn't touched it. Now that it is really bad she told me that I could help her strip it out. I don't want to because I offered to months ago before it got this bad but I will if I have to because Charlie doesn't deserve this. 
















The barn. When I first came it was completely clear of debri. All that was in the aisle way was the tack trunk and the white storage container. Everytime I come I pick up most of the things lying in the aisle way. It was not nearly this bad when I first came. There were a few things that lay around but now there is always a ton of stuff. AND when I pick things up sometimes the BO will come through and dumps out what I pick up and re-pick it up. 








This is why I pick up the stuff when I get there. The horses will pull the stuff into their stalls. This is Impy's stall. Impy is the BO's personal horse. His stall is always clean. One of my "jobs" is to basically clean it out when Impy uses the bathroom. (I had just gotten there so it was dirty from him being in all night) When I told her about this she told me it was okay, the horses would be fine and they do it all the time. One time one of the horses pulled a whole box full of all sorts of medicine into his stall, including needles. 








Cats.... She had about 11. I think. One was hit by a car. One disappeared. Now there is nine. About half have sinus infections, only four are fixed and they are all "rescues". One looks like it has mange. She has mentioned about taking the cats to the vet or giving them some medicine she has at home but she has not done it. 
















No water low enough equals








Dogs. She had a bunch when I got there but they were all pretty good looking. She adopted out a few. All weren't fixed. A few months after I moved there she had a litter of 6 month olds and they were breeding with each other. One of the old dogs died. She said from old age but I honestly think it was from worms and living conditions. She has one on a chain and it wraps itself around it's post until it has about 12 inches of chain. When it rains the dogs will sit on top of their houses where it is dry because it gets wet in their houses. Now she is down to 4 (thank goodness). All the dogs are supposedly dogs she rescued. She did mention something about putting the dog on a swivel chain or back into the dog kennels but has not done it. 








The worst part. When I got there I noticed the two little minis she was keeping together. I didn't realize she was breeding them until she decided to get rid of the stud. When I asked about it she told me she didn't want the stud hurting the foal. I was taken back at the mare being in foal because of the mare's condition. She is completely blind and foundered. After she sold the stud she stuck Pixie the pony mare in with Mabel and for the first days the mini mare got the crap beaten out of her. I'd like to note that she has been having the farrier work on her hooves.
























I know I'll probably get bombed for posting this and I REALLY think I deserve it. I was WRONG to move my horses here. I can't believe I did and I kick myself in the head everyday. As soon as we found the place we are moving into I was so so happy. Now if I could only help the animals that are being left behind...... I try to do what I can while I'm there for them. My horses are healthy, fat and happy (as you can tell when I post their pictures). They are out in pasture at all times. 

I would have NEVER gotten Dallas or traded Piper for Annalie if I would have known that boarding place wasn't going to work out. I thought it was pretty much a for sure thing because I had already paid the board. After the boarding place called me I thought about selling or even placing my horses to get them out of there. But my husband talked me into looking for a place for us to move. I'm glad we did. I guess this stands as a warning, something I should have thought about, if you feel even the slightest bit wrong about moving your animal to a place DON'T DO IT! My husband warned me the day we went out to check the place out NOT TO DO IT! But I was so excited to have Piper right around the corner that I didn't listen. Like I said I kick myself in the head everyday for moving my horses to this forsaken place. Once I get my horses out I'm going to see what I can do about the other animals.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats really sad I am glad you are moving your horses and hopefully you will be able to do something for the animals left behind


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh wow. Thats shocking. How can she run a business like that???? What do the other boarders think?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

At the moment the only other boarder is her friend. She does have people bring their horses to her for training. I don't know what they say about the place because it seems to me like she seems to be cleaning it up in the spring and then lets it go all winter. Maybe it is because she makes more money in the summer with lessons and stuff...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ugh! People like that drive me nuts! I hope you can get your horses out soon!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

June..they are out of there in June. I might cry hauling them home though. Leaving all the other guys behind. There are a couple that I've become pretty attached to.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That really truly sucks. Maybe the SPCA can take in the other horses? Best of luck :/


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow....I really hope that something can be done for the horses and other animals that are there. I am glad that you are moving your horses out of there. Sometimes we are so excited to do something that we think it is for the best that we dont always see clearly. I am surprised that the ASPCA hasnt been made aware of the conditions though. I truly hope she gets this cleaned up and gets her animals in better health or she may lose them. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wow! the conditions(haha I almost put conditioners ) just sound and look plain horrifying! A good boarding stable should muck the stalls. It's ridiculous that the owner has to consistently come in and muck out the whole stall themselves because the conditions got so bad!

And those poor cats! I'd call the humane society to come get them because they look like they're in bad shape. And they have to drink that dirty water! so sad. 

I'd encourage you to call the humane society to come and inspect to give the stable owner a wake up jolt.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Jordan S said:


> . And they have to drink that dirty water! so sad.


Not saying what this lady does is right.

But I laugh at this statement.

My feral cats have a water bowl that gets cleaned out very frequently. Heck, they have a heated bowl in the winter.

I see them drinking out of puddles (mud puddles in the paddock) and such all the time.

Why drink clean water when you can drink from muddy/manure water?



I am guessing the ASPCA and/or humane society will do nothing. Keeping things clean to an immaculate standard is not what they care about. The animals are fed and watered and have shelter.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Whether the local SPCA does something or not, keep hold of these pictures.

It's amazing how quickly and willingly the local SPCAs are to get involved once the local newspaper gets a hold of things like this. I'd send those pictures to them.

I know you are still sorting out getting your new property....is the seller still currently living there? If they have already moved out, and you have a good real estate agent, sometimes you can work into the deal to get your animals moved in before closing the property by paying a few weeks "board" in advance. It's not the traditional way to do things but in this market most sellers are not sticking to traditional means. I had to move my horses onto my new property a week before I closed on the house and was able to work it out this way.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Right now we are renting the property. We can't move the horses there because I live two hours away. There is no way I'd be able to make it there everyday to take care of them. AND we are still working on the pasture, there are spots where there isn't a fence at all. 

The other day I went out there and I walked my horse around the barn to take him into the arena. There was a dead cat laying on the ground (the first one pictured). Anybody who knows me knows I flip when I see dead things. So I start screaming and crying which (of course) brings the BO to see what is wrong. I lost control and started on about the conditions and how I don't like seeing the animals live like that. Just the other day I was out there and that cat was still alive. She didn't take it to the vet and it died. I went on about the dog that died. The mini had a foal and she still has it in that nasty stall. The flies were outrageous in there. I was sobbing by the time I was done. I REALLY DO NOT LIKE BEING AROUND DEAD THINGS, it's a phobia of mine. Well I put my horse back out in the pasture and left right then, without giving her a chance to say anything. 

I went out there yesterday and all the stalls are stripped and clean. She told me that she was sorry that things had gotten out of hand. She's going to try and stay on top of it. I'm not saying she won't do it but she has said she is going to stuff and hasn't. So who knows.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Right now we are renting the property. We can't move the horses there because I live two hours away. There is no way I'd be able to make it there everyday to take care of them. AND we are still working on the pasture, there are spots where there isn't a fence at all.
> 
> The other day I went out there and I walked my horse around the barn to take him into the arena. There was a dead cat laying on the ground (the first one pictured). Anybody who knows me knows I flip when I see dead things. So I start screaming and crying which (of course) brings the BO to see what is wrong. I lost control and started on about the conditions and how I don't like seeing the animals live like that. Just the other day I was out there and that cat was still alive. She didn't take it to the vet and it died. I went on about the dog that died. The mini had a foal and she still has it in that nasty stall. The flies were outrageous in there. I was sobbing by the time I was done. I REALLY DO NOT LIKE BEING AROUND DEAD THINGS, it's a phobia of mine. Well I put my horse back out in the pasture and left right then, without giving her a chance to say anything.
> 
> I went out there yesterday and all the stalls are stripped and clean. She told me that she was sorry that things had gotten out of hand. She's going to try and stay on top of it. I'm not saying she won't do it but she has said she is going to stuff and hasn't. So who knows.



Om my god. The poor cat. Yes, I would have lost it too. I worked at a llama farm when I was young that the owner let get out of hand, and when animals started dying, she left them where they lay. I called the SPCA and she had every animal she owned taken from her. There is nothing, to me, so despicable as not affording an animal some dignity in death - and just leaving them lay there to rot. 

Well, I hope for the animals sake she keeps on top of things. From the sounds of how she makes excuses, I wouldn't count on it, but I sure hope she surprises everyone, and maybe seeing you so upset was a wake up call for her.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think she actually noticed the cat.... I'm not sure.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I hope things go better for you now. I guess I react strongly to the dead cat thing because I am currently at war with my ex husband about his neighbors. His neighbors have been a chronic problem since he moved into that place - they have a hastily erected fence held together with duct tape and bailing twine, with about a dozen dogs in their yard, which runs right alongside my ex's driveway, when I dropped my son off for visitation a few weeks back, a dog went right through the fence and charged my son (who is 6). I told my ex then he needed to talk to the neighbors - they also had several kittens wandering around that were with fly-bitten ears, flea and tick infested, and looked like they probably all had FIV. My ex didn't do anything, and last weekend, when I went to drop my son off, there was a dead kitten lying alongside my ex's driveway - it had obviously been tossed there, behind the woodpile. I refused to let my son out of the car, and left, called my ex on the way home and told him all visitation is suspended until he does something about his neighbors, or moves. My ex lives in a duplex with no yard, and the driveway is where he lets our son play, ride his bike, etc. I wont have him playing alongside dead, maggoty kittens, or at risk of being bitten by mismanaged, uncared for, likely disease ridden dogs. I just wont have it. Something has to be done. So your experience struck a chord with me, I'm sorry to jump to conclusions on the part of your BO.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I'm glad you finally got through to her, at least for the moment. Maybe a screaming fit was what she needed to hear. I would hold on to those pictures, and make sure you take more if the conditions start to get bad again. It doesn't take long for the poop to pile up.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Anybody who knows me knows I flip when I see dead things. So I start screaming and crying which (of course) brings the BO to see what is wrong. I lost control and started on about the conditions and how I don't like seeing the animals live like that. Just the other day I was out there and that cat was still alive. She didn't take it to the vet and it died. I went on about the dog that died. The mini had a foal and she still has it in that nasty stall. The flies were outrageous in there. I was sobbing by the time I was done. I REALLY DO NOT LIKE BEING AROUND DEAD THINGS, it's a phobia of mine. Well I put my horse back out in the pasture and left right then, without giving her a chance to say anything.




I thought I was alone in this. I also have a huge phobia of dead animals. Especially fish. 

I'd call the SPCA immediately because vet care is essential to good pet care.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Please keep us updated on your progress. Conditions like the pictures show are just sad.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Indy- I didn't take it personally. I don't give a hoot about the BO. 

Jordan- I'm going to contact somebody. At least someone who will keep an eye on the situation. BUT as someone said before they usually don't do anything if the animals have food, shelter and water.

Unfortunately she moved three more horses on to the property. So there are the 6 horses in the stall, the mini and her foal in one stall, the pony in the pen and 8 horses in the 3 acre pasture. When I moved Piper there it was only her and one other horse.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I went out there yesterday and all the stalls are stripped and clean. She told me that she was sorry that things had gotten out of hand. She's going to try and stay on top of it. I'm not saying she won't do it but she has said she is going to stuff and hasn't. So who knows.


hmm thats um, an improvement. But I'd still be worried.


PS: When they see how the cats are getting no vet care and that one even died, they should at least listen to some of what your saying.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. I just bought a property with a six stall barn and riding ring. You could tell that the people that owned it before took on way too many horses and were caring for them in conditions very similar to the pictures you posted. It's going to take me at least 15K to get the barn, arena, and pasture back into a liveable, safe, happy environment for the horses. There are nails sticking out everywhere with chunks of mane and tail caught in them, old manure everywhere, rickety boards and old fencing. It takes alot to manage a property, but people tend to think they can take a whole bunch of horses in and make a profit just because they have a barn and some acreage. 

Do you rough board? The first barn I boarded at had a BO that could care less about the maintainance of the property and we had to do everything ourselves. So I would grab my hammer or buy an occasional new board and all of the boarders chipped in when the water pump broke. If you buy the shavings why the heck can't you keep your stall as you would like? But If you are on full board than I believe you would have a right to ask for a clean stall and a suitable turnout situation. 

While I plan on taking on the venture of owning a small boarding facility myself, I have thought alot about the conditions I am responsible for providing for other people's horses too. It doesn't have to be a fancy la ti da place, but it should offer sanitary, safe conditions that a horse is noticeable happy in. I pass so many barns where the horses are standing in small paddocks filled with six inches of mud and manure, covered in flies and surrounded by broken boards and they look positively miserable. Yeah, they may get water and food, and technically you wouldn't be able to catergorize their conditions as "abuse" but it is - to me it's psychological abuse - something the SPCA doesn't really focus on. 

I know that if I do take on the responsibility of becoming a BO - I would feel responsible for every scratch, rash or mishap that would happen to anyone's horse while on my property. And you bet if one of those horses were sick I would monitor it as if it was my own mare. The barn I board at now often tells me about scratches that I hadn't even noticed on my girl yet. They also give me updates on how whether Fri seems "off" today, if she's in season, or anything funny or cute she did for the week. I like these updates because it tells me they really care and are watching, which is really one of the most important things I pay them for. 

Just be careful.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I feel you. We've dished out $3000 so far getting the new house ready for the horses. We've still got loads of work to do on it.


----------



## penylove8 (Feb 2, 2010)

i am having the same problems with my boarder...i go almost every day and everyday i find a scrap or cut on my horse and it makes me cry every night because i cant find a place that i can afford enough to move him yet and the ones that i do find run out of space before i can get there...do you have any tips on how to find a better place or what to look for when looking at other places...i have gone and it has been 98 degree weather and there is no water in the pasture of like 10 horses which i pay for him to be in a stall and be truned out not in a pasture of a million horses.,.my horse was placed in one of those areas and another male horse chased my off and mine ran into a fence and had to get two layers of stiches and when the vet told me to put cerain types of stuff on there the lady wouldnt let me so i had to go behinnd her back and put it on anyways which was not easy and stressfull...and to this day she still puts him in the pasture with that horse...and i get scared that somethings going to happen but she doesnt listen to me...plz help me...and im glad that you got yours out!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I would post ads where ever you can. That is how I found my house. I posted ads on craigslist and put several in several newspapers.


----------



## penylove8 (Feb 2, 2010)

im afraid to post ads on craigslist because thats where i found the boarder im with and i know she still post her own ads.. :/ .....its so stressful ...sorry and i really appreciate everything!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Have a friend post ads for you.

Go to the feed store and look for signs on the bulletin board. That is how I found the best place I have ever boarded (it was the least expensive too).

Ask people. Ask you farrier when they are there. Call your vets office and see if they know any place. Do you work with anyone who has horses or rides? 

Drive around and look.

Finding a new place to board might take some work but heck, it seems like it would be worth it.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

it is very easy to create a second account with gmail, or yahoo, and use that address as your contact for craigslist.....


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I had the same issue. I was afraid this boarder would kick me out before I found a new place. I used a very non-descript ad and a different craigslist account. I made sure that I had my horse's board paid in full so that if she did find out she couldn't kick my horses out. 

BTW Things have been a little better. The stalls are being kept cleaner. She finally has the fence working. There are still a few things that disgust me though. I have definitely have learned how to *not* keep my horses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I assume when you guys are saying boarder you really mean barn owner?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea, I meant BO.

I forgot to add that she got a new horse in for training. The horse reared up in the trailer and busted her head. The owner said she was fine to put some furazone on it. The mare had blood dripping down her face and won't let anyone touch her. Ugh


----------

